# Mobile XP 2600+



## Urlyin (Mar 18, 2005)

Here we go Wazz ... I went up on the voltage with a quick pencil mod and it's running at 1.69. I'm going to keep it there for now and do some benckmarks with the CPU running at 2.5 . The ECS board is a bear to get stable and the board sees the chip as a 2400+ ... but first I ran some Sandra 2005 CPU test ... the best run so far, not to shappy


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 18, 2005)

The core speed flashes on then grays out ... heres one with the core speed ...


----------



## wazzledoozle (Mar 18, 2005)

Nice, what are the temps? What kind of cooling?


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 18, 2005)

wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> Nice, what are the temps? What kind of cooling?



The temps are hitting 111F under benchmark and I'm using a cheap stock HSF. I went ahead and ordered a Vantec CCK-6040H HSF to make sure it stays cool. I have Thermaltake Spark 7 I'm going to swap fans so I can use the speed control on the Spark 7 with the HS. Heres a pic


----------



## nightelf84 (Mar 19, 2005)

What is the main purpose of this project if u don't mind me asking? 

I'm just curious as to why a more appropriate MB and RAM are not used to maximise the potential of the mobile


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 19, 2005)

nightelf84 said:
			
		

> What is the main purpose of this project if u don't mind me asking?
> 
> I'm just curious as to why a more appropriate MB and RAM are not used to maximise the potential of the mobile



Night... it could have gone under the Overclocking thread but for me having the time to Oc a board and CPU is a project. Any staff member can move it if they wish. The purpose was to see how well a unlocked XP mobile chip OC'd as compared to the 2500+ Wazzledoodle is running. The board was given to me and the chip goes to Wazz when I'm done. He just bought a new case and he's going to post some pics next week. Along with new memory and this Moble chip he's got a project to share ..   ... I must admit you're right this MB(k75SA Pro) is crap and should run at least 2.6 on the NF2 Wazz has ...  as for the memory it's OCZ PC4000 Gold Hynix chips ... I know ...   .... So look for some post from Wazz on his new system case and ocing the XP Moble 2600+ ... last but not least, Wazz is looking to get a 6800 or 6800LE. Here's a question for someone ... the 6800 is 12 pipes and the LE is 8 pipes.. correct? With this assumption and 20 bucks more should he not get the 6800?


----------



## nightelf84 (Mar 20, 2005)

I would definitely go with the 6800.. but with the LE, can the extra pipes be activated? But if its only 20 bucks more for the 6800, why risk 4 bad pipes? =)

I'm looking forward to the mobile project as my previous mobile OCing adventure was hampered by 'overrated' RAM.. 

If I can make a suggestion, some extra low latencies RAM may further increase the performance of the system.


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 22, 2005)

Well still waiting on the HSF .... and of course Wazz needs to post some pics for us   .... I think the ECS board will top out at the 2.5 without a pci lock it's just not stable ... of course I don't want to crank up the voltage until I get better cooling .... I'm using EL OCZ mem but it's running at the default 1.50v and they'll do 290 on my P4 MB with 3.0v to em ... open to any suggestions    You can post some numbers if you'd like to compare to Wazzledoodle once he gets the chip ...


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 23, 2005)

Well I guess I can stop beating this dead horse and get some work done.... the board just doesn't want to stay stable above 2.4 even with vcore at 1.8v ... pci bus just can't handle it. I know there's a lot left in the CPU but I'm not getting there with this MOBO.. the new HSF helped and I never saw the temps go above 40c, so this mobile chip stays pretty cool even with 1.8v hitting it ... I made a couple of Aqua mark runs with this being the best ... I expect Wazz to have better luck


----------



## wazzledoozle (Jun 12, 2005)

Some new pictures of my computer with the Mobile 2600 in it-

::light::
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y64/wazzledoozle/comp/Picture015.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y64/wazzledoozle/comp/Picture011.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y64/wazzledoozle/comp/Picture006.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y64/wazzledoozle/comp/Picture005.jpg

::dark::
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y64/wazzledoozle/comp/Picture017.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y64/wazzledoozle/comp/Picture018.jpg
(I cleaned it up a LOT, old pic for comparison-) http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y64/wazzledoozle/case1.jpg

I sanded down my heatsink to a near-mirror finish, but it didnt seem to help much. About 2-3 celsius decrease in idle temps. My Heatsink is the Aerocool hercules 4.5 k RPM-
http://www.aerocool.com.tw/aerocool-files-v3/cooler/hercules.htm

Overclocking status-
With the coming of summer and warmer temperatures, I have had to downclock to 2.4 Ghz (200 fsb, 12 multi) at 1.7 vcore
During winter I can run 2.5 GHz (200 fsb, 12.5 multi) fine.

Here are some Sandra Benchmarks:
2.6 GHz-
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y64/wazzledoozle/comp/pwned3.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y64/wazzledoozle/comp/pwned2.jpg
2.4 GHz-
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y64/wazzledoozle/comp/comparison1.jpg

Im going to mess around with higher FSb with lowered multiplier in the coming weeks, look for the update if your interested
.


----------



## Urlyin (Jun 12, 2005)

Not to shappy there Wazz .... looks good     decent scores ... you know every little c counts ... any news on the 6800?


----------



## wazzledoozle (Jun 12, 2005)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> Not to shappy there Wazz .... looks good     decent scores ... you know every little c counts ... any news on the 6800?


Im flat broke. No money, no job because im not old enough. Hopefully the money will trickle in through odd jobs.


----------



## pablofrogo (Jun 12, 2005)

I see you have a SATA drive in there, what BIOS are you using Wazzle? If you've not flashed since you bought it you can check by looking at the numbers and letters below where it says "Press DEL to enter setup" The last two numbers will tell you the BIOS version.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Jun 12, 2005)

I'm using the latest Abit bios 27. Burst speeds seem to be rather slow though, 117 mb/s


----------



## Anarion (Jun 12, 2005)

i try alot for changin cpu mp @ nforce but 0%success ! how did u do that !? is it because of ur mb !? i mean abit solve the nforce prob ! ??  (btw,i know about L5 & 6 though )


nice sys(really better after cleaning & wire packin -somehow there are still some works  ) .  how about noise all of ur fans are @ their default speed ? then too much noise-sound huh?.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Jun 13, 2005)

Anarion said:
			
		

> i try alot for changin cpu mp @ nforce but 0%success ! how did u do that !? is it because of ur mb !? i mean abit solve the nforce prob ! ??  (btw,i know about L5 & 6 though )
> 
> 
> nice sys(really better after cleaning & wire packin -somehow there are still some works  ) .  how about noise all of ur fans are @ their default speed ? then too much noise-sound huh?.


Well I have a Mobile athlon, meaning that its multiplier is unlocked. Normal Athlons are multiplier locked.

The computer isnt quite, not loud either. The front 120 mm fan I had to undervolt to 5 volts, because at 12v it literally sounded like a leaf blower. But its for gaming so I tend not to notice it.


----------



## Anarion (Jun 13, 2005)

u know , i make mine mobile but still notin happen , i read  alot & obvious nobody , ain't make it @ nforce. i think @ first its been my fault to choose a norm xp.

is it efficacious btw , i mean 5 instead of 12 - i try 7.5, ain't bad, but below that, its spinin just Is spin notin else(WITH/OUT AIR FLOW) !!. that didn't mean. (is it spin though, at all - btw)




			
				wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> . But its for gaming so I tend not to notice it.



i used to say that   , but now , real hard to resist  .


----------



## wazzledoozle (Jun 13, 2005)

Updated pictures-
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=23173#post23173


----------

